# Transportation problems for the morning exam



## DJsigma (Mar 4, 2011)

In an effort to maximize my study efficiency, I pose this question. What chapters in the CERM do I need to study in depth to be prepared for the morning breadth exam transportation problems?

I have no experience in transportation and I don't feel I could adequately learn ALL the material in the next month. Therefore I am looking for some advice from previous test takers as to what I should focus on.

Thanks.


----------



## civilized_naah (Mar 4, 2011)

DJsigma said:


> In an effort to maximize my study efficiency, I pose this question. What chapters in the CERM do I need to study in depth to be prepared for the morning breadth exam transportation problems?
> I have no experience in transportation and I don't feel I could adequately learn ALL the material in the next month. Therefore I am looking for some advice from previous test takers as to what I should focus on.
> 
> Thanks.


If you are OK on everything in Chapter 78, I would say you have about 5-7 questions covered.


----------



## sac_engineer (Mar 4, 2011)

DJsigma said:


> In an effort to maximize my study efficiency, I pose this question. What chapters in the CERM do I need to study in depth to be prepared for the morning breadth exam transportation problems?
> I have no experience in transportation and I don't feel I could adequately learn ALL the material in the next month. Therefore I am looking for some advice from previous test takers as to what I should focus on.
> 
> Thanks.


Morning transpo questions are primarily focused on horizontal and vertical curves. If you're focusing on another depth, then just develop proficiency in transpo geometry and you'll be adequately prepared.


----------



## DJsigma (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## ezmorningrebel (Mar 7, 2011)

i've spent the last couple of days going over the transportation covered for the breadth and there really isn't that much to look at in my opinion. the guide in the front of the CERM tells you what specific subjects are covered. familiarize yourself with the geometry/formulas for horizontal and vertical curves and work a few problems to get used to working with the surveying points, grades, etc. horizontal and vertical curve problems could include site distance around obstructions on horizontal curves and vertical clearances on vertical curves.

other than that i would just work a few stopping distance style problems using the acceleration formulas and familiarize yourself with superelevation.

hope that helps.


----------



## dastuff (Mar 8, 2011)

I second the horizontal and vertical curves (and the rest of the chapter 78 material if you have the time)... The curves look confusing as hell but it will only be exchanging variables between the different equations.

If something like sight stopping distance or some other random subject that you haven't studied comes up leave it till the end of the test and look it up in the CERM index once you've finished with all the other problems you know (i had to do this for the environmental problem).

edit: Actually, maybe these will help too:


Horizontal Curves
Vertical Curves


----------



## DJsigma (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I went through Ch. 78 and feel pretty comfortable. I'm going to skip the rest of the transpo sections and just try to wing it if there are any problems I haven't studied.


----------

